# Plumbing inside a kitchen



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Things I did not know, which I know know and not that I failed an inspection over it.

You can't use wood for supporting drains exposed, and pipes can not be on floor for health reasons, they have to be able the clean under the pipes them selfs. 

Yea I don't know everything.


----------



## majakdragon (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, commercial is a whole new ballpark especially in Food service places. One thing I learned years ago was that even a small plumbing job in a Beauty Shop requires a license. I did a sidejob for a friend and was required to show my license after a Health Inspector noticed a new piece of pipe installed.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind, in most states health code supersedes plumbing code, an installation might be fine plumbing code wise, but be wrong because it does not meet health code.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Very often overlooked here by both plumbers and inspectors.*
*PVC stacks need to be min 3" away from exterior walls, pneumatic nail guns ain't good for 'em.*

*There'll be alotta stuiff here thats only applicable to local codes.*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

It's too bad commercial sink makers don't put welded tabs on the bottom of the sinks to support the pipe from. Many of the chemicals eat away at the SJ connections and the drains start falling off. Tough on plumber's putty, too.


----------



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

An when you think you have taking care of everything they get you on not haveing your escussions sealed with silicone


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, don't feel bad. When I am called to do a commercial job I make sure I have plenty of asprin with me!

Especially when the plans call for:
Standard hot water
Scalding hot water
Scalding hot water returns (Loop)
Standard cold water
filtered cold water

ouch, head hurts again, need asprin!


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Here any exposed pipe has to be far enough off the wall so that you can get your hand and a rag behind it to clean.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Ron, don't feel bad. When I am called to do a commercial job I make sure I have plenty of asprin with me!
> 
> Especially when the plans call for:
> Standard hot water
> ...


Where the heck is the tempered hot for the handsinks at every server station?


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Where the heck is the tempered hot for the handsinks at every server station?


What about the grease intersecptor?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Where the heck is the tempered hot for the handsinks at every server station?


 That should be taken care of at the fixture itself with a thermostatic mixing valve.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

threaderman said:


> That should be taken care of at the fixture itself with a thermostatic mixing valve.


Nope, they don't pass health code here, you have to supply the fixture with 110 degree water from the source.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Incredible how the codes vary.I must say though I am so pleased with the IPC 06' venting changes,and the anti-scald requirements.It's a lovely thing.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Incredible how the codes vary.I must say though I am so pleased with the IPC 06' venting changes,and the anti-scald requirements.It's a lovely thing.


Why did you like them?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Why did you like them?


NO,I mean I really do like the new changes,they are well thought out.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> and pipes can not be on floor for health reasons, they have to be able the clean under the pipes them selfs.


 
That's why we have wall mounted water closets, stall urinals and wall hung lavs in public restrooms, lol.

Easier to maintain a sanitary environment.


----------

